# Looking to join club.



## Randy Buroker (Jan 12, 2011)

Just moved to Peachtree city from Mich and looking to join a club.  Deer hog and coyote if possible but mainly deer.


----------



## jshiver (Jan 14, 2011)

have a club in laurens county, 1300 acrs, 1100 per year, on river, hardwoods, pines, creeks, perfect club, call me if you intersted.
jamie shiver
478-609-4408


----------



## nriley (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a club close to Dublin Ga. 1737 acres, power, water, camp on property, deer, hogs, turkey, yotes, bob cats, bear (no bear season for Lauren Co.) $800 per year, 25 total members. learn more at....                                                            www.laughingbuck.webs.com 
 Neal 770 335-6103 or e-mail
nriley@meagpower.org


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 31, 2011)

have a brand new lease in Greene County just outside Greensboro, Ga. The land is a combination of pines, mixed hard woods, creeks and swamp bottoms. Appears to be plenty of Deer, Turkey, Hogs and coyotes. The club will only have 14 members max. Dues are $785 which includes money for club food plots. Right now we only need two members. email me if intersted....
sanford_james@yahoo.com


----------



## Buck James (Mar 1, 2011)

i live in tyrone have club in Shiloh QDM county (talbot) less than hour drive on ga 85 450 acres $1100 w 6 members food plots camp w power and water call me Dean Moore 770 826 0864


----------



## mossberg500 (Mar 20, 2011)

*johnson county*

have 2 spots in johnson / 1300 acres / $650 / call jesse 404-557-3039 or edkcojt@bellsouth.net


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County on 550 acres. Just renewed lease for another 4 years starting in 2011. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 3 slots left. 1,500 per member includes lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots if all slots are full. Barn for storage. Ample room for trailers with all utilities accessable. May be trailers available to rent that are already set.  A deputy lives next to property and looks after it when nobody is there. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 11, 2011)

we have a club just starting in heard county . I live in newnan  it is about 25 miles from  thomas crossroads almost into franklin . It is a no alchol no drug  family  type club. if intrested contact me at jlmw@hotmail.com


----------



## bcro (Apr 16, 2011)

We have ~ 500 acres in Hancock County...small club...safe & quiet...deer, turkey, coyote and occasional hog. Call Bubba at 770/938-0742 if interested.


----------



## rickb1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Randy,

We have 2 spots remaining on 6000 acres in Elbert County. $1175, deer hogs turkey


----------



## beckie1 (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a club in Talbot County.  407 acres.  We need 4 members, we only go to 8 total.  

If interested please call me.  770-949-3555.  Also we have a listing in the other forum - Lease looking for members.

Thank you!

Beckie
Little Big Horn Club


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 3, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895


----------



## RBLawson (May 5, 2011)

Club in Wilcox Co. 4000 acres 25 members, camp, water and power. Deer, hog, turkey. If interested call 229-382-8149.


----------



## Texas Pete (May 26, 2011)

we have 250 acres in Jasper county south of Charlie Elliott WMA and are looking for two hunters.   bunkhouse, water, showers, kitchen, TV, Refrigerator, flush toilet, 4 hunters who have been hunting together for a long time.  guy camp to relax.  we have good deer, turkey and now hogs and beaver are back.  

open field, hills, hardwoods and plenty of acorns plus a creek running thru property.  

$600.  

Sam 
C: 404-307-6119


----------



## westbrook (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a club in Washington Co. Deer, Hogs, Coyotes, Bobcats. Some Of Everything. 500 acres, Campground. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have a well established 1360 acre club in Upson County with camp site, electricity, cook house and water.  Tractor on site with plenty of deer, trukery, and rabbits, some hogs.  If interested call 404-697-5011.


----------



## jbwolfish (Aug 29, 2011)

We have club in Upson County 600 acres, butts against archery only WMU. Trying for 16 members, food plots, club stands, electric, Dues are $550


----------



## 66Nova (Aug 29, 2011)

check out  http://gghc.awardspace.biz
 god bless


----------

